

PhiloGL: a WebGL Framework for Data Visualization, Creative Coding and Game Dev - philogb
http://blog.thejit.org/2011/02/22/philogl-webgl-framework-data-visualization-creative-coding-game-development/

======
tree_of_item
Absolutely fantastic.

Although I'm a bit bitter: where were all the great graphics frameworks back
when your only choice was native code? There was Processing...and recently
Cinder and openFrameworks. Only very recently.

Once OpenGL moved to the web, we got Processing.js and Three.js and PhiloGL
and some others in a fraction of the time.

I guess it was too difficult to make a framework that worked across operating
systems. So now that high performance 3D graphics are on the web (which is the
closest we've gotten to "write once, run anywhere"), we can expect to see a
lot more.

